# Lurch/Salamander oder was auch immer????



## buschi (4. Okt. 2007)

Hallo 

Heute haben wir in unserem Gartenteich ein unbekanntes Tier entdeckt. Nun überlegen wir ununterbrochen, was das sein könnte.  
Es sah einer Eidechse sehr ähnlich. Dieses Tier ist ca. 10 cm lang und dunkelbraun. Auf dem Oberkörper hatte es vereinzelt orange Punkte und die Bauchseite war sehr hell orange...
Vielleicht könnt ihr uns weiterhelfen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Buschi.


----------



## Dodi (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Lurch/ Salamander oder was auch immer????*

Hallo Buschi!

Erst einmal ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN hier bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!

Schau doch mal hier - sah der so aus?
Dann ist es ein __ Teichmolch.
Auf der Seite findest Du auch noch andere __ Molche und kannst vergleichen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.

Viel Spaß noch hier!


----------



## buschi (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Lurch/ Salamander oder was auch immer????*

Nein, so ein __ Teichmolch ist das nicht. der ist dunkelblau, mit hell blauen flecken. und in der mitte ist ein orangener Strich. auf dem sind schwarze Punkte. Hab mir gerade noch einmal das foto angeguckt, dass wir von dem gemacht haben. diese beschreibung passt besser.


----------



## Digicat (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Lurch/ Salamander oder was auch immer????*

Servus Buschi

Herzlich Willkommen  

Du hast ein Foto gemacht  , dann zeige es uns damit wir das Tier besser bestimmen können.

Fotos hochladen > Siehe Hier

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Christine (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Lurch/ Salamander oder was auch immer????*

Hallo Buschi,

schau Dir doch auf der von Dodi verlinkten Seite mal den __ Bergmolch an...Obwohl das bei Eurer PLZ doch etwas ungewöhnlich wäre - es sei denn, er ist jemandem ausgebüxt.


----------



## buschi (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Lurch/ Salamander oder was auch immer????*

Der sieht dem __ Bergmolch schon ein bisschen ähnlich, kann dass aber nicht so gut erkennen. und wenn das einer ist, wie kommt der bei uns in den Gartenteich???

 

 

Schonmal Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## WERNER 02 (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Lurch/ Salamander oder was auch immer????*

Hi Buschi

Könnte ein Alpenkammmolchweibchen sein. 

Gruß
Werner


----------

